# Medscape: Irritable Bowel Syndrome and Probiotics: From Rationale to Clinical Use



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/515191?src=mpIrritable Bowel Syndrome and Probiotics: From Rationale to Clinical UsePosted 11/11/2005Elena F Verdu; Stephen M Collins, Intestinal Disease Research Programme, McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario, CanadaAbstractPurpose of Review: Few therapies are of proven efficacy in irritable bowel syndrome. Thus, there is great interest in the development of a natural therapy that can be both safe and effective. An understanding that probiotics are heterogeneous, with multiple targets and mechanisms of action, is fundamental to the development of clinical trials.Visit Medscape for the complete findings.Curr Opin Gastroenterol. 2005;21(6):697-701. Â©2005 Lippincott Williams & WilkinsCopyright Â© 1994-2005 by Medscape.


----------

